# Xorg  and internet on VMware Fusion 4



## JayBlue (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello,

I was planning on running 9.0 on a VM learn from the handbook and everything around until I am confident to use it as my main OS without issues.

Though, I don't seem to be able install x.org without internet (I get an error http://postimage.org/image/zdmpbciwd/) and I don't really know how to configure my internet as I am using a dongle, I made the VM use NAT but I failed at that too. I kept looking around and searching, tried everything I could find hoping I'd hit but it all missed.

I am using the dvd1.iso to install directly without burning it to a dvd (though I have the memstick and the cd too).

I don't really know what I am missing or doing wrong, can anyone help so that I can get  through post-installation configuration after all this time? 


Thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2012)

Use DHCP on the FreeBSD guest. Depending on how your internet is setup, set the VM to use host based or NAT networking. DHCP should do the rest on the FreeBSD side.


----------



## JayBlue (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't believe I've been looking for a work-around without internet all this time when this works. When I tried to configure it before, I got like 5 interfaces and when I tried DHCP with half of them I had to enter things manually, so I just assumed that I will have to have extra information. Now I just went through it all until I found the right one.

Thanks a lot, at last I can do something


----------

